# The Parrot Anatomy



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

To funny not to share. How true this is! :rofl:
_I can't work out how to make it bigger_


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Aaah, I can't read it


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Arggh! I am not techo. I can only email it to someone with techo knowledge (might see if Sasha will be able to put it up) . Its worth a read - its so true.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Aw, cute! I can read it. Too true!
I found this too:


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

HAHAHAHA! Love it.

I wish I could attach my pic like you did.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

If its from online, you can right click and copy the link url. Then put IMG bracket code thingy around it (I love it when I get all technical). XP
If it's on your pc files, you can upload to tinypic (free and no membership required) and it'll give you the code.


----------



## Sunshine2009 (Dec 29, 2011)

Haha cute!! I can read some of it, love it!


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

"Enemies that must be destroyed" hahhahah so true!


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

I can just barely make it out, so I'll transcribe 

Head: Scritches here
and
Inappropriate Words Learned

Eyes: Mischief Spoilers

Beak/crop: Snack holder
and
Primary mess maker

Wings: Propulsion devices

Upper Chest: Scream box

Lower Chest: Kissable area

Feet: Landing gear

Tail: Steering

Bottom: Secondary mess maker


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

bobobubu said:


> "Enemies that must be destroyed" hahhahah so true!


Not for me! Rocko serenades my feet all the time  He's never seen them as enemies. Is he just weird?


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

No Amz, it's alright. Jaid rides around on my feet, little freeloader!


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

Yes, they are pretty much divided in two factions, the pro-feet and the anti-feet


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Yup! Skiddes is definitely PRO feet.


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Hahaha, that seems completely plausible. I highly doubt there's a neutral-feet group... tiels are such opinionated little buggers.


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Amz said:


> I can just barely make it out, so I'll transcribe
> 
> Head: Scritches here
> and
> ...


Spot on! LOL! and it is 'holder'


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Mezza said:


> Spot on! LOL! and it is 'holder'


That was the only one I couldn't figure out!  Thanks, I'll edit my post.

Also, I tried to kiss Rocko's belly just now, as I'd never done it (I kiss his beak). I ended up with a bitten nose.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

there you go - it's big now  very funny! and true.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks, Sasha! Definitely saving this. My dad might get a kick out of it.


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Amz said:


> Also, I tried to kiss Rocko's belly just now, as I'd never done it (I kiss his beak). I ended up with a bitten nose.


LOL! Too funny!!

Skiddles loves it. She also loves it if I hold her head and kiss her neck. Lots of fast kisses.


----------

